
Cursor Gravity - kirubakaran
http://www.richardsimoes.com/gravity.html
======
paulbaumgart
It's surprisingly fun for such a simple little thing, especially since the
lack of friction makes it so much more compelling than the "marble in a bowl"
demonstration I got when I was a kid.

------
ilaksh
Would work fine in IE if he just added the ExplorerCanvas js file (from
Google) <http://excanvas.sourceforge.net/>

------
tome
He's used the Euler method, which I think is why you get aberrant behaviour
when the cursor comes near the particle:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euler's_method#Error>

------
extension
This also serves as a good repro of a Firefox memory leak (watch your task
manager while it's running). There won't be many usable canvas apps until
their JS engine is tightened up or replaced.

~~~
allocativeeffic
No, it gcs after a while. Memory usage steadily climbs until it hits a certain
point and then drops back down.

------
aristus
I used to do this with a large magnet and a little chip off the magnet...
accidentally figured out how orbits work. Fun times. :)

------
pmjordan
Nice little toy, but what's the next level? 2 objects, try to get a stable
orbit? Talk about a steep difficulty curve.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-body_problem>)

